# On a Serious Note



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If we get all this moisture please use judgement on whether to drive across fields, use praire trails or not. Don't want to tear up the land that is so generously open to us!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

How much rain or slush have you guys got today????????????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Nothing yet. Well I did see about 3 flakes while out scouting. Have not decided if I will hit it in the morning by myself or wait for an afternoon shoot with company. Eitherway it should be a hunt to remember.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

zero as of 830 in bismarck... Just windier then h3ll sounds like 2-4 coming tonight.. BUT has the weather man ever been wrong before??? :roll: :roll:

I'll believe it when I see it...


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup the wind is blowing good. The Northwinds should be deadly in the morning. Yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

You guys sure know how to rub salt in an open wound(s)! oke:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Madison said:


> I'll believe it when I see it...


Well I've seen it, the weather man was right.. Now, everyone give there local weather man a pat on the back or an ata boy.  That $4 million doppler radar system must have been plugged in.. :roll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Getting paid to be wrong 97% of the time, life would be goOOood!!


----------

